# My Fridge Incubator.



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

OK after some tinkering I have got a pretty spot on incubator. Thought I would make a thread as when I was looking for tips every bit of info was useful. 


Here it is closed. I plan to get an aquarium magnetic algae cleaner to wipe off some of the condensation before viewing without opening. 










I have one thermometer taking temps of the water, one taking temps of the air and one taking temps of the inside of an egg tub.










Inside is a 12 liter RUB filled 2/3 with water which is heated by a 25w aquarium heater. An old metal shopping basket makes a great grill for the eggs tubs to sit on. I did have to do some cutting and bending to make it fit though. The water level just touching the bottoms of the egg tubs.










Please feel free to comment of you have any ideas which could improve this. 

Cheers.


----------



## 12kslr33 (May 20, 2008)

My incubator is not the traditional homemade polybox way either. Mine is just a plastic tub filled with water, 2 bricks, water filled to just above brick level and heated with aquarium heater, has a lid but is not an air tight lid so there is some airflow. What substrate are you using in the tubs? Im using vermiculite but thinking of switching to perlite.


----------



## 12kslr33 (May 20, 2008)

Oh yeh btw wouldnt just using the rub with the lid on work?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

The fridge insulates and I use perlite .


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

for my incubators i use the big glass front fridges they work a treat :2thumb:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I have since been experimenting with lids on the egg tubs. I have begun to realise I cant get away with the large drips forming. One egg of a month or so old is mouldy and I think it could be due to this fact. I am meaning to fix this with fabric netting fixed by lid. Humidity in the incubator is pretty constants and by opening the main door every few days for air exchange any droplets forming subside down the back to be soaked up by the towels behind the RUB. 

Any ideas on improvements welcome...


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

by the look of the moisture in your tubs,your vermiculite maybe too wet or you are picking up too much condensation from the water heating up the incubator.have you use the heat mat set up before?

graeme


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

GAD58Y said:


> by the look of the moisture in your tubs,your vermiculite maybe too wet or you are picking up too much condensation from the water heating up the incubator.have you use the heat mat set up before?
> 
> graeme


I did for a while but found this to keep the temps more stable. Its a 1:2, Watererlite ratio.


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

*hi*

if you get the smallest glass drill you can find, drill an equal amunt (about 3 on each side) and that will make not much heat exit but enough condensation that you wont have large droplets. well it is what i did anyway


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok will try holes in the side.
Cheers


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Not really a suggestion for improvement but as a temp measure put a couple of sheets of paper over the eggs to stop any shock to the eggs from the drips.


----------

